# Portable Heating



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello and Merrrrrry Christmaaaaaas! :mrgreen: 

A few days (weeks?) ago someone mentioned a portable heating thingy that - I think - you could microwave? And it lasted for a long, long time.

Sound familiar? Or did I dream this? (in which case, don't tell anyone my idea, I am going to invent one)

Help? Anyone? I'm hoping to get one before Christmas. Kidding, just kidding. After packing for our over-night trip, I've decided that there's likely a better system that doesn't require 17 handwarmers. :roll:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

It's called a Snugle Safe and it's real. Hehe

It's a round thing that you microwave and it heats up to 12 hours. Pete had one when she first came to us. I use it inside the carrier when taking them to the vet if it's cold out. 

Just keep in mind it doesn't heat the air in the cage, which means you will want to use it during travel but still use your CHE set up or a space heater when you get to your destination.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks!! I remembered it having a cutesy name but kept searching for Critter something... :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Well maybe you can make improvements to it and sell it as Critter something lol


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Check this link, you might find something better suited to the size of your travel container. I have several (girl cramps) and wrapped in a towel, they are warm, but not hot to the touch. I plan on heating a bunch and sticking them in my cooler when we travel. They hold heat for a VERY long time.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_ ... eating+pad


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

If you do a search on amazon for travel heating pads, there are several that plug into the lighter in the car, too.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

abrowndog said:


> Check this link, you might find something better suited to the size of your travel container.


Those are pretty nifty and might work well.

You'll also want to consider that hedgie might poop or pee on these things. Or, if car-sick, might vomit.

What's nice about the snugglesafe is it's hard plastic that won't soak up messes and is easy to wipe off. And it has a fleece cover that you can toss in the laundry.

With a little luck, you might find a nice hedgie-safe right-size product.

Still another possibility are heat packs you can toss in socks: http://www.bigappleherp.com/Heat-Packs

I use both snugglesafe's and heat packs for travel... pretty good combo.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the help everyone.

We used hand warmers wrapped in fleece in the truck. Apparently totally unnecessary, as Snarf kept moving to the other side of the carrier to escape the heat. THAT was money well spent! :lol: 

We also used them in his cage at Grandma's very cold house. She kept saying how hot it was (21 degrees). During the day, he was out being touched and passed around, so I didn't worry. My big concern was at night. We used hand warmers but the air temp was 22. So I edged the heat up when no one was looking and stole a lamp from the sewing room and wrapped the entire cage in blankets. As soon as I was finished all of the modifications, the temp read 24. Perfect. Then Snarf came out of his bag and slept in the middle of the floor. :roll:


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Just wondering.. would something like this work?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Heat-Click-Instant- ... 1c18a7736a


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Technically, yes, it would work. But.... buyer beware, they SAY it can be reused via putting the thing in boiling water, but I never had success. Mind you, I bought mine really really cheap when I was in HK and it may be a rip off, and it was also years ago. But after that experience, I haven't bothered to try again.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

How long does it last the first time?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

We use that type of hot pack on the ambulance where I work. The ones we have for the ambulance are bigger, but have the disc inside like that one does. We reuse them over and over again. You just boil them till all the crystals in it disolve then let them cool. I also have a couple of small round ones like you showed and they work great too and I've reused them many times. I haven't used them in awhile so I'm don't remember exactly how long they last but I believe it was over 6 hours.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay! Thanks.


----------



## traipse (Jul 18, 2010)

Whenever I take my "prickers" out when it's cold I put a gadget that I got at Wal-mart .It plugs into the cigarettr lighter and has a "plug" receptacle where you can plug an appliance into it . I keep a heater pad under a blanket in a picnic basket like what Dorothy kept Toto in on the Wizard of Oz. . It keeps him warm but "caution" you have to make sure your hedgie does'nt get too hot or leave it still going for too long if the vehicle is not running because I have had my vehicle's battery run down.


----------

